# Is Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow oil sold in the US?



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

All around the world (except the USA to my knowledge) VW has "long-life" service intervals and shorter ones "Time and Distance". My Golf-5 R32's intervals are 5K, 10K, 20L, 30 and etc. What I want to know is the following
1. Does Castrol or anyone else sell the Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow oil?
2. The idea of changing the oil anytime between 9-20K or every 12 months is very enticing.
more info here
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/as...g.pdf


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Is Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow oil sold in the US? (quailallstar)*

The standard is VW 504 00/ 507 00 and it's available from a number of other oil brands here in N.A. as well. 
VW doesn't allow the extended interval here because our fuel quality and ethanol kill the oil long before the interval is up.
Using a 504/507 oil can give a greater margin of safety or a slight stretch of the recommended intervals, any more is risky and VW won't have your back.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Is Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow oil sold in the US? (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_The standard is VW 504 00/ 507 00 and it's available from a number of other oil brands here in N.A. as well. 
VW doesn't allow the extended interval here because our fuel quality and ethanol kill the oil long before the interval is up.
Using a 504/507 oil can give a greater margin of safety or a slight stretch of the recommended intervals, any more is risky and VW won't have your back.

Thanks for the insight! I purchased this oil from ECS for the R32.
























Although they have it listed on the website for the Golf, it only lists VW Standard 502 00/ 505 00 / 505 01


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Is Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow oil sold in the US? (quailallstar)*

That's good oil, however, it is not up to the new 504.00/507.00 oil low-ash standard. For use here in North America, I wouldn't hesitate to use the oil you bought.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Is Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow oil sold in the US? (quailallstar)*

Small correction shipo.
BMW LL-04 and M-B 229.51 are low ash specs
It also lists ACEA C3 and is therefore a low ash formulation.
VW revamped their formulations in 2006 to lower SAPS levels in all approved oils. It's confusing because they didn't change the numbers to reflect the difference, you have to look at the other specs to be sure.


----------

